# Looking for t-shirt fulfillment for famous artist



## therlogic (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello,

We are looking for t-shirt POD/fulfillment shop. Do get in touch if you can provide kind service.

Best regards!


----------



## therlogic (Oct 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## AidanHar (Jul 28, 2021)

Where are you located? I co-own a shop in the Philadelphia area and we do a lot of printing/embroidery of merch for various nationally touring artists - we can definitely help out with whatever you need!


----------

